# Exportaciónes / importaciones Venezuela 2023



## Ludapifa2

Este hilo es para poder compartir información de referencia a las exportaciones y las realizaciones en Venezuela


Si tienes algún dato ayúdanos a mantenernos informados

bienvenido a todos.


----------



## Ludapifa2




----------



## Ludapifa2




----------



## Ludapifa2




----------

